# How to make a LanLan 2x2 not suck



## DavidWoner (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes. Not suck. It's always baffled me why LanLans out of the box are sooo bad. Since it's just an ES with springs it didn't make sense to me. Then I realized the problem is, of course, the springs. This is what LanLan springs look like:







and they could not be a worse fit. The fat part at the bottom gets jammed in the bottom, slowing it down (if you try to remove one you will see what I mean). They are too long and too stiff, creating too much tension. So I replaced them with springs from ballpoint pens:






The red line indicates roughly where I cut it. You can see there is no fat part to get jammed, and not only is the metal slightly thinner, it is not coiled as tight, resulting in a weaker spring. You'll also notice that it is cut slightly shorter than the original spring. This is what a finished spring looks like next to a lanlan spring:






Make sure you put them in with the flatter side down (against the center piece).

Many of you probably know that Justin and I have always shared and celebrated a mutual hatred of LanLans. However after doing this we said:

"David says:
I would imagine
that this is what everyone else THINKS a lanlan feels like.
its everything I had hoped it would be when I first ordered it"

"David says:
so now it actually feels like a springy ES
rather than a springy s***pile"

"[3:32:15 PM] Justin Jaffray: oh my god
[3:32:17 PM] Justin Jaffray: david
[3:32:24 PM] Justin Jaffray: may god have mercy on your soul
[3:32:35 PM] Justin Jaffray: for you have created something that trancends humanity"

You get the idea. Enjoy!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine turns better than my Eastsheen anyway...


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought 2 Lanlans and out of the box one is slow like you describe so I might mod it, however the other one is amazing...


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2010)

My lanlan doesn't suck...I got like 0.5 seconds off my average (5.8 -> 5.3)

I may try this, anyway...

will it help with the "pops"? Or is that just me being too clumsy?


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 3, 2010)

or you can just break it in


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 3, 2010)

Could you make a Video to prove how good it is?
Plz


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2010)

I was actually planning to do the same mod, but my cubelagoon order havent arrived yet....(it's been more than 3 months)


----------



## Tortin (Mar 3, 2010)

I just did this and it feels really nice.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 4, 2010)

I might consider this when I receive mine. It should arrive tomorrow morning or something.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Justin and I have always shared and celebrated a mutual hatred of LanLans.



What about me?!

This is what I did to my ES, and I like it much better than my LL. I should do this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

Pedro said:


> My lanlan doesn't suck...I got like 0.5 seconds off my average (5.8 -> 5.3)
> 
> I may try this, anyway...
> 
> will it help with the "pops"? Or is that just me being too clumsy?



5.8 -> 5.3 isn't that much of a change, especially for 2x2.

And I've done about 300-400 solves with it and no pops yet, whereas it popped about 1/30-1/50 solves before.



rowehessler said:


> or you can just break it in



Mine just felt worse the more I used it.



JTW2007 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Justin and I have always shared and celebrated a mutual hatred of LanLans.
> ...



I don't think I've ever celebrated it with you. And yeah I actually thought to myself "This is kind of like Jackson's 2x2, but much better"


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 4, 2010)

David left out a very important part of doing this mod.


Spoiler











edit: I don't use a mac >_> just the keyboard.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like this mod. It Feels SO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> "This is kind of like Jackson's 2x2, but much better"



Gasp! Now I _have_ to do it!

The only thing I dislike about mine is that it pops so much. My solution was to drown it in 40wt shock oil.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds good Woner, but where do you get all the ballpoint pens from? I don't really want to go out and buy 6 at 2 dollars each.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sounds good Woner, but where do you get all the ballpoint pens from? I don't really want to go out and buy 6 at 2 dollars each.



Don't you have any at home?
Ask a friend. And don't tell me that none of them don't have at least ONE.
Or ask one from your teacher
Get one off the ground at school.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Sounds good Woner, but where do you get all the ballpoint pens from? I don't really want to go out and buy 6 at 2 dollars each.



You're saying you don't already have a million of them? I'm going to raid the box of those that don't work any more. 

But with that said, Lanlan 2x2 works AT LEAST as well as an eastsheen. I compared them. It turns about 98% as fast, and cuts corners 150% better.

EDIT: The ES was lubed, the LL wasn't.


----------



## RyanO (Mar 4, 2010)

Doesn't a LanLan only have 3 springs? Mine has 3 springs. Do I have something else?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

RyanO said:


> Doesn't a LanLan only have 3 springs? Mine has 3 springs. Do I have something else?



No you are correct. Faz is just being dumbfaz again.



fazrulz said:


> Sounds good Woner, but where do you get all the ballpoint pens from? I don't really want to go out and buy 6 at 2 dollars each.



Well these specific ones I bought cheap a while to back use in megaminxes, but any pens will do. You only need two pens anyway, since there are 3 springs in the LL and on penspring=2 LL springs.



Innocence said:


> But with that said, Lanlan 2x2 works AT LEAST as well as an eastsheen. I compared them. It turns about 98% as fast, and cuts corners 150% better.
> 
> EDIT: The ES was lubed, the LL wasn't.



Such accurate measurements! I'm sure the process was extremely scientific, and is undoubtedly representative of every ES there is, not just the bad (probably) one that you own. Please tell me more!



Spoiler



PLEASE think before you make another claim like that


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Just did the mod, and I don't like it 1 bit. Maybe it's the springs from the pen, but it feels really unstable and locks up alot. I much prefer the original lanlan - can you help me out here woner?

Want me to make a quick video to show you?

Sometimes it can't even turn.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, I worked with the tension for a while, and then sprayed it - it's pretty nice 

2.68, 1.56, (1.50), 1.65, 2.13, 2.92, 2.01, 2.24, 2.64, (5.79), 2.70, 3.20 = 2.37


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah if the springs are too short then it will be sadface. Though I have no idea what you could've done to make it not turn at all.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > Such accurate measurements! I'm sure the process was extremely scientific, and is undoubtedly representative of every ES there is, not just the bad (probably) one that you own. Please tell me more!
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

My sample size is about 15ish Lanlans, all of which felt basically identical. 

And pooling from a sample of over 100 ESs, I would agree that the average ES feels pretty crappy. Most people are too lazy to break them in properly. I'm sure the average LL feels better than the average ES to the average solver (lolsentence). But I was not speaking in comparison to the average ES. There is a lot of variance with ESs, a lot are nice and a lot are (somehow) way worse than they are out of the box. It really depends on who it belongs to. I have noticed only minor differences in LanLans, which I think can be attributed to tension.

It is impossible to tell what a cube feels like based on videos (unless it is clearly horrible), so I will leave your sample size at two.

Therefore, it is unreasonable to state that based upon your sample size of two cubes, that LanLan works 98% as well as eastsheen, etc. You could have said "My lanlan feels just about as fast as my ES, but definitely cuts corners better. Same with my brother's cubes" and you would have been unarguably correct. 

It's also worth mentioning that turnspeed and corner cutting are not the only two factors in determining whether a cube is good or bad.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> It's also worth mentioning that turnspeed and corner cutting are not the only two factors in determining whether a cube is good or bad.



Go on...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

How about using springs from small cheap cubes, let's say mini DianSheng/Maru/C, possibly sanding the spring ends a bit? That would give you springs with proper ends and it would be easier to reproduce than _"random ballpoint pen spring, cut off about this much"_.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > My lanlan doesn't suck...I got like 0.5 seconds off my average (5.8 -> 5.3)
> ...



Yeah, I suck at 2x2 anyway. And maybe my eastsheen is not good and/or properly broken in.

But it was like this:

receive cube, open box, do a couple algs, think "hmm...feels kinda good"
then do an avg of 100, which is 5.3x (previous best was 5.8x), and a 4.66 avg12 (previous best was 5.0x).

So maybe I was lucky, but I like my Lanlan better than my eastsheen. I may try the mod, since I have 2 (one still unopened).


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 4, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> How about using springs from small cheap cubes, let's say mini DianSheng/Maru/C, possibly sanding the spring ends a bit? That would give you springs with proper ends and it would be easier to reproduce than _"random ballpoint pen spring, cut off about this much"_.



after not being too satisfied with my original spring choice, I tried some mini DS springs and they seemed to work great.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Though I have no idea what you could've done to make it not turn at all.



Perhaps he popped it? That's about all I can think of that would make it lock up like that. He said he played with the tension, so maybe it was super loose, he cubed with it, popped it, somehow popped it back in and then tightened it.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 4, 2010)

the lanlan's looklike the Eastsheen modded with core and spring. it can cut corner as well, I think I should have one


----------



## Stefan (Mar 4, 2010)

Just took some pictures:
http://www.speedcubes.net/model.php?model=24


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > It's also worth mentioning that turnspeed and corner cutting are not the only two factors in determining whether a cube is good or bad.
> ...



You serious? Pops and lockups are the other factors, that should be glaringly obvious. One could argue creaminess vs clickyness as a factor, but that is much more personal.



masterofthebass said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > How about using springs from small cheap cubes, let's say mini DianSheng/Maru/C, possibly sanding the spring ends a bit? That would give you springs with proper ends and it would be easier to reproduce than _"random ballpoint pen spring, cut off about this much"_.
> ...



I did try some other springs first, like old type A and c4y. I didn't think of miniDS springs because I totally forgot that I owned one  Looking at them now though, they look/feel like they would work fine.



JTW2007 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Though I have no idea what you could've done to make it not turn at all.
> ...



That's what I thought at first too, but when it pops you can still turn two of the axes. Unless thats what he meant by "not turn at all."


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, my white LL come with the springs like this:







The bigger end of the spring come in the head of the screw. Is this proper configuration? i guess not by all other cubes i have. Anyone have spring`s backwards?


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 5, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Hi, my white LL come with the springs like this:
> 
> (picture)
> 
> The bigger end of the spring come in the head of the screw. Is this proper configuration? i guess not by all other cubes i have. Anyone have spring`s backwards?


Mine also came like this.

Edits: Just tried this on my lan lan. Please with the results, I like how this feels.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Zoh... mah... gawd!

I did the mod! Can we call this the "screw-spring Lanlan"? After seeing this, I kinda feel like the first one didn't count.

And you're right, it's like mine, but better.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just used the same springs that it came with. Used some wire cutters to cut the 'fat' end off, about 1-coil down, so that about 4-coils remained. I then pressed a narrow screwdriver between the coils to stretch the springs back to the original length. This basically weakens the springs so they don't pull as hard. I also added some small type-A washers on the plastic end. Probably doesn't affect smoothness that much but I guess might help prevent wear.

The mod works a treat - one satisfied customer 

Cheers for the tip Mr Woner.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 5, 2010)

David. Woner. You. Are. A. Genius!!!
This mod is great! I'm making a video on it.
Great job, Dave!

At first I was like "Oh no." cause it felt like it does when one of the sweeper things inside is about to come out. But it hasn't yet!

Again, great idea, and I think everyone should try it.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeap, the performance of the cube improves a lot, no doubt. I used mini DS springs according to previous tips. I wonder if something similar can be done with the _stiff_ Maru 2x2?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Yeap, the performance of the cube improves a lot, no doubt. I used mini DS springs according to previous tips. I wonder if something similar can be done with the _stiff_ Maru 2x2?



So basically, the springs suck and almost any modifications to it (cutting, swapping) makes it better?


----------



## Jai (Mar 5, 2010)

Uh, I think I messed up my LL somehow while trying this. I can push in a screw without having to screw it in, on one side of the core (this works with any of the LL screws). And when I do screw it in, it doesn't stay in; it pops out after I try to put in an edge or two. =\


Spoiler


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you think this could this work for a Maru? I haven't looked at the screws, so I don't know it they are similar to the lanlans.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 5, 2010)

Someone sticky!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2010)

Logan said:


> Do you think this could this work for a Maru? I *haven't looked at the screws*, so I don't know it they are similar to the lanlans.



Screws or springs? For a quick look:
Maru: http://www.speedcubes.net/model.php?model=22
LanLan: http://www.speedcubes.net/model.php?model=24

Screws don't matter, I think, and the springs look similar but the Maru's don't get stuck in its centers.


----------



## Logan (Mar 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think this could this work for a Maru? I *haven't looked at the screws*, so I don't know it they are similar to the lanlans.
> ...



oops, I meant springs. They look fairly similar. I might have to try this.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> 'm making a video on it.



Um... why?



Jai said:


> I can push in a screw without having to screw it in, on one side of the core (this works with any of the LL screws). And when I do screw it in, it doesn't stay in; it pops out after I try to put in an edge or two.



Stripped. I guess you could try gluing it in.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 5, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > 'm making a video on it.
> ...



Credit for something he spent no time working on.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 5, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > 'm making a video on it.
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2010)

btw I call it the Arcalan. Credit goes to Juice10 for the name :T


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

You should call it the Bic-Lan if you used the spring out of a pen.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Cause. It's super special awesome. Just a demonstration and review. Why do you ask?



-You did not contribute (as far as I am aware) to the discovery of this mod.
-No instruction is necessary other than the original post by David. If we could all do the mod without a video, what makes you think that some people need the video to show them how to put pen springs in a 2x2?
-There is no more review necessary. You'd just be restating everything that everyone has said in this thread.


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause. It's super special awesome. Just a demonstration and review. Why do you ask?
> ...



But whats the harm in making a video? Most people understand videos better than pictures and text anyway...

I'm gonna try this after I get something strong enough to cut springs .


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm.

Feels just like an Eastsheen, equally speedy IMO. Retains it's corner cutting on all sides except across the fixed corner, where it cuts much less. It also feels extremely unstable, although it won't pop because you can set it tighter with the weaker springs. Locks up more but still not alot.

I approve, but I'm keeping the old springs handy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You should call it the Bic-Lan if you used the spring out of a pen.



Not all pens are bics. I could call it the Pen-mod, just to confuse people.



Edward said:


> Most people understand videos better than pictures and text anyway...



[citation needed]

People who can't read very well prefer videos. I can read and understand faster than someone can speak. I have always felt that most video tutorials are just wasting my time.



Musli4brekkies said:


> Feels just like an Eastsheen, equally speedy IMO. Retains it's corner cutting on all sides except across the fixed corner, where it cuts much less. It also feels extremely unstable, although it won't pop because you can set it tighter with the weaker springs. Locks up more but still not alot.



Tighten it. Mine feels more stable than it did with the original springs.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> People who can't read very well prefer videos. I can read and understand faster than someone can speak. I have always felt that most video tutorials are just wasting my time.



Exactly.


----------



## riffz (Mar 6, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause. It's super special awesome. Just a demonstration and review. Why do you ask?
> ...



Most review videos are not made by the people that invented the product. You may be right about the fact that no further instruction is necessary, but there is no harm in making a video about it. In fact, I'm willing to bet that at least 1 person who doesn't notice this thread will be become aware of the mod.

I'm just baffled right now by the fact that you're actually telling him that he has no right to make a video about it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> Most review videos are not made by the people that invented the product. You may be right about the fact that no further instruction is necessary, but there is no harm in making a video about it. In fact, I'm willing to bet that at least 1 person who doesn't notice this thread will be become aware of the mod.
> 
> I'm just baffled right now by the fact that you're actually telling him that he has no right to make a video about it.



Yes, perhaps I did come off a bit harsh. I just don't really see the need to make a video about this. People find out about this stuff eventually anyway, and I am not a fan of useless (or near-useless) videos. If he wants to make one, of course that's his choice, I just don't see a need for one.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

it works!


----------



## Toad (Mar 9, 2010)

Just done this.

Epic is all I can say


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd have to say my LanLan is much better. It doesn't even lock up anymore, I can't name a problem with it since mine never has internal pops. Now all I need is some good stickers for it...


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

how many springs do you need?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 9, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> how many springs do you need?



Three. Nineteen is preferred though.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 9, 2010)

I just did this to my LanLan and it is much better now! I used springs from bic mech pencils that are smaller than the springs you used so I didn't have to cut them.


----------



## Rpotts (May 7, 2010)

david has no idea what he's talking about, my LL just came and it's great out of the box. I can do J on Top in about 1.0x It cuts corners great and is ridiculously smooth and buttery, no lube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 7, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> david has no idea what he's talking about, my LL just came and it's great out of the box. I can do J on Top in about 1.0x It cuts corners great and is ridiculously smooth and buttery, no lube.



I thought the very same thing. Until I modded it.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> idont get this. mines great nib



can it cut 43 degrees? my arcalan can


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


40. Wow. Mine only cuts 20ish.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 8, 2010)

mine cuts 90 degrees. Pwned.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 8, 2010)

mine will do over 45 its my own mod, and nobodys ever done one like it to my knowledge.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 8, 2010)

mine can cut 360


----------



## Edward (May 8, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> mine will do over 45 its my own mod, and nobodys ever done one like it to my knowledge.



So what is this mod you speak of?


----------



## 4Chan (May 8, 2010)

>over 45

Lmao.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> mine cuts 90 degrees. Pwned.



CAN HE DO THAT.

YES HE CAN.

HE IS DANNY0731234567890EX.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > mine cuts 90 degrees. Pwned.
> ...


Jesus, his username looks even bigger in all caps.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 8, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> david has no idea what he's talking about, my LL just came and it's great out of the box. I can do J on Top in about 1.0x It cuts corners great and is ridiculously smooth and buttery, no lube.



It was ok for an LL I guess.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Jesus, his username looks even bigger in all caps.





That's not his real username.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

Just did it with my LanLan and it is horrible now, I hate it. I ****ed the original springs too...Assembling is a pain too.


----------



## Dfgged (May 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Just did it with my LanLan and it is horrible now, I hate it. I ****ed the original springs too...Assembling is a pain too.



you can use C4U springs with the fat end away from the core to get it back to normal.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 8, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Just did it with my LanLan and it is horrible now, I hate it. I ****ed the original springs too...Assembling is a pain too.
> ...



Yeah, that's what I'll do. I'll wait for Cube Depot to stock AV and Ghost Hand 4x4x4 to buy the spring/screw kits at the same time...Or maybe it's iSpinz that have those?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Dfgged said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



or you can just listen to people who know what they are talking about and buy a mini DS. Those springs are perfect for the LL.


----------



## Dfgged (May 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Dfgged said:
> ...



Never heard that, I'll have to buy another one to try that, thanks for the info.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

Dfgged said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube said:
> ...



It was discussed in this very thread if you read it...

I've reassembled mine with the Diansheng springs in it but I'm getting really annoyed because I can't find the perfect tension. I guess I'll keep working at it.

Oh and regarding pops, I've done well over 2000 solves on my Lanlan with the original springs and it's never popped once.


----------



## Applemoes (May 9, 2010)

I've never heard of a 2x2 popping. How the hell would someone manage to accomplish that?


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> I've never heard of a 2x2 popping. How the hell would someone manage to accomplish that?



The hidden internal edge pieces can pop out. The cube stays in one piece usually but won't turn well at all. And its a pain in the ass to put back.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 9, 2010)

since an LL is the only 2x2 ive ever used, im not sure what a "good" one actually feels like, perhaps ill try a 2x2 at my next competition


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > mine will do over 45 its my own mod, and nobodys ever done one like it to my knowledge.
> ...



I did part of the pest vic spring mod, but i didnt use the eastsheens core, i had a broken black one as well, so i put them on a 3x3 core, and bandadged a 2x2 block, ill make a tut somtime.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

I decided the mod wasn't for me and switched back to the original springs. Although it felt faster like an Eastsheen I found it locked up too much if it was loose enough to cut corners to my liking. If anyone at CUBEcentric has one they are pleased with I'd love to try it and see if I just sucked at getting the right tension.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpy. I just did this and... I just figured that I'd chip in here and say that this is a really great idea. Corner cutting really doesn't increase noticeably. Speed does. It feels like a cross between the corner cutting of a lanlan and the speed of an ES.


----------



## MEn (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm probably doing something wrong, but whenever I mod my LanLan, it cuts corners like an unmodded Eastsheen.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 6, 2010)

Idk about the arcalan mod really, seems to really spin with no effort, I like a little bit of resistance (overshooting being the problem) so maybe this mod just isnt for me


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

This also works with ghost hand springs (or F2 springs). No cutting required. Not sure how different is from an actual arcalan, but it seems to have the same described effects.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the LL the way it is out of the box. Personally, I don't think it *sucks* out of the box. It is very smooth feeling.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds great! I'll give a try since my Lanlan sucks recently and i didn't know why.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 7, 2010)

Wait...does it mean that you have to destroy 3 ballpoint pens?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Wait...does it mean that you have to destroy 3 ballpoint pens?



1)You have an edit button on your first post. Use it, without double posting 
:3
No. After you cut the first, see if you can cut the same length on what's leftover.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol, I'm glad I ordered a GH.


----------



## person123 (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRmXFEYMeIQ&feature=player_embedded is a video showing the performance after putting in mini diansheng springs. (not ballpoint pen)


----------



## Linalai66 (May 19, 2011)

04mucklowd said:


> Could you make a Video to prove how good it is?
> Plz


 
Totally agree


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

My Lan Lan is fine, how bad is it supposed to feel?
I've never tried an Eastsheen though.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 19, 2011)

lol this thread is over a year old >.<

Anyway it really depends if you get a good one or a bad one.

I brought around 5 LanLans, the one with the out of box gluey feeling is the bad one.
Ones that have a smooth crispy out of box feeling just needs breaking in then itll be fine.
Don't use maru lube all the time. It makes your cube feel gluey, starts out good for around 3 days then turms gluey


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lol this thread is over a year old >.<
> 
> Anyway it really depends if you get a good one or a bad one.
> 
> ...


 
I have done this with like 6 2x2's of mine and it is pissing me off.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lol this thread is over a year old >.<
> 
> Anyway it really depends if you get a good one or a bad one.
> 
> ...



lol, never noticed that 
What do you mean it's a "bad one"?
Shouldn't they all be the same?


----------



## Cool Frog (May 19, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> lol, never noticed that
> What do you mean it's a "bad one"?
> Shouldn't they all be the same?


 
Dianshengs come to mind, and QJ pyraminxs.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Dianshengs come to mind, and QJ pyraminxs.


 
I have no idea what you mean by that, I've also never used those cubes before either.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 19, 2011)

It means that they aren't all the same. Some feel better/perform better than others.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Dianshengs come to mind, and QJ pyraminxs.


 
Storeboughts


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

But aren't they all made from the same mould?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 19, 2011)

There are other factors that effect the turning


----------



## dabest2500 (May 19, 2011)

Such as tensions?
Surely this can just be sorted out by people?


----------



## DavidCubie (May 9, 2013)

My lanlan screw pops when i assemble it.. like it has a lot pressure there. Maybe it's problem in springs..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 9, 2013)

If your screw pops out on its own and you did not replace the springs with non-default ones then it's a problem in the core, not the springs. You need a new core.


----------

